# How to delete a thread?



## ChronicTBluuunt (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, i need a thread that i made to be deleted...here's the link. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/289086-stealth-ghettomaid.html

Or if you could tell me how, i can delete it. thanks for any help.


----------



## intellisensi (Feb 5, 2010)

I also need my thread deleted, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298207-panama-red-hashberry-stealth-cabinet.html, sorry but I can't figure out how the hell to do this.


----------



## cph (Feb 5, 2010)

You can't do it yourself. I don't know if a mod can or not, you should probably PM Rollitup (site administrator) and see what he can do.


----------



## potroast (Feb 6, 2010)

Done and done.

Thanks for playing


----------



## mcwilliams333 (Feb 14, 2010)

Could you delete this thread also. Shoulda put it in the problem section


----------



## potroast (Feb 14, 2010)

I deleted it, because I didn't think it belonged in the Plant Problems forum either. You would get more help in learning to grow by simply reading the threads that are already here.

Welcome to Rollitup!


----------



## SeanDeerGreen (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Potroast, could you please remove this post I put up it would be greatly appreciated.
https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana-patients/441911-california-m-m-patient-florida.html


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 9, 2012)

There ya go.


----------



## BuildBigBudz (May 19, 2012)

Hi potroast, i need my thread deleted also, it's title is really wrong and i just want it gone. Thanks 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/529800-how-can-you-kill-someone.html


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

BuildBigBudz said:


> Hi potroast, i need my thread deleted also, it's title is really wrong and i just want it gone. Thanks
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/529800-how-can-you-kill-someone.html


this one should probably be read before deleting, just a heads up.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 17, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/545462-i-live-missouri-just-busted.html, Here is a link that i need deleted by an admin please my lawyer said i was an idiot for writing about this lol, so i really need this to be deleted please!!


----------



## espoker19 (Jul 19, 2012)

I need all me threads deleted


----------



## pooncyooshovnick (Aug 17, 2012)

i want delete all manihurana in the world...


----------



## xlr8ckm (Dec 4, 2012)

delete this please and thankyou https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/591828-ready-chop.html


----------



## dolamic (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello, could I please have these two threads deleted?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/396928-my-first-build-beginnings.html Thread Number One
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/575367-acapulco-gold-maui-wowie-christmas.html Thread Number Two

Thanks.


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 11, 2012)

Can someone please delete these threads for me -- although I would prefer they delete my account: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/547474-vertical-stadium-hps-led-tga.html https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/515369-960-watts-led-apollo13-medicine.html


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry, we won't delete the 1000 posts in those two threads. If we did, every member who posted in those threads will lose their posts and Likes and Rep given in that thread.


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 11, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Sorry, we won't delete the 1000 posts in those two threads. If we did, every member who posted in those threads will lose their posts and Likes and Rep given in that thread.


 Lame I guess I'll just go to jail  Can you please just delete my account? Unfortunately one of the people who posted in those threads is a security risk who likes to talk to pigs, or so says a source. i'm just trying to get my stuff taken down before the police document it. I've already taken the grow down, just trying to prevent a search at gunpoint


----------



## galgemeck (Jul 19, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/695161-my-first-grow-comments-help.html i should of put this in grow journal as ill be updating it, so please delete, thankyou


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

galgemeck would you like mer to move it insted?


----------



## R00R420 (Aug 31, 2013)

can this thread be deleted please..https://www.rollitup.org/support/concentrates-extracts/706011-iso.html..thank thank you


----------



## 1studentt1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey potroast, could you please delete my thread? i would like it to be taken off, thank you 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/733847-help-seedlings-have-been-eaten.html


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 27, 2013)

Could you please delete this thread, I would appreciate it. Thanks.
Harvesting And Curing
What's a good humidity gauge for using in jars?
in the
The Grow Room


----------



## 420chan (May 2, 2014)

I need all of my threads deleted for sure


----------



## Wogtaz Ryder (Sep 20, 2014)

Could I get my threads deleted too please? Muchly appreciated.


----------



## Galaxy-Seeds (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi could you delete my thread please https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-3rd-grow-advice-and-feedback-please.846350/ 

TY


----------



## Growan (Sep 29, 2014)

Could the politics section get napalmed for the good of humanity? And make Uncle Buck a global mod while you're at it?


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 29, 2014)

The Politics Forum serves a good purpose. It keeps some of the bigger idiots from posting in the Grow forums. It also gives a chance for people like Uncle Buck to rile up the right-wing-nuts who like to prove their idiocy by posting in Politics.

You know, a place for everybody.


----------



## benmarker92 (Dec 4, 2014)

rollitup said:


> The Politics Forum serves a good purpose. It keeps some of the bigger idiots from posting in the Grow forums. It also gives a chance for people like Uncle Buck to rile up the right-wing-nuts who like to prove their idiocy by posting in Politics.
> 
> You know, a place for everybody.


Could you delete my thread please, shouldn't have posted it. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/soil-suggestion-for-my-area.853017/


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2014)

benmarker92 said:


> Could you delete my thread please, shouldn't have posted it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/soil-suggestion-for-my-area.853017/


done


----------



## MarieScott2100 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have two threads that are the exact same but in two different forums. I needed to delete one picture and I did successfully in one forum but the edit option is not under the picture in the 2nd forum and I need it deleted


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2014)

done.


----------



## Mike mikes (Jan 4, 2015)

can you delete my thread too? Thanks!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/advice-for-recommending-new-setup.855763/


----------



## Jaguar Paw Love (Jan 15, 2015)

can you delete my thread please https://www.rollitup.org/t/jaguarpaws-organi-cfl-tent-grow-w-aloha.856701/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2015)

Done


----------



## As Above So Below (Feb 8, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Sorry, we won't delete the 1000 posts in those two threads. If we did, every member who posted in those threads will lose their posts and Likes and Rep given in that thread.


Hi, could u remove this post if poss please


https://www.rollitup.org/t/auto-fast-and-vast.859854/

Should of checked before posting
Thanks


----------



## DGT_73 (Mar 18, 2015)

Can you delete mine please, the picture includes some incriminating evidence and no ones replying anyway... cheers! https://www.rollitup.org/t/50w-hps-build.864231/


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2015)

DGT_73 said:


> Can you delete mine please, the picture includes some incriminating evidence and no ones replying anyway... cheers! https://www.rollitup.org/t/50w-hps-build.864231/


done


----------



## bryleetch (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey I know how much you guys like deleting my threads so you can go ahead and delete this one too, since you clearly aren't going to answer. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/threads-deleted-without-explanation.865748/#post-11455128


----------



## .4/20s&BillyTea.(-_-). (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello Potroast, could you please remove this post I put up it would be greatly appreciated.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/1st-time-grower.866146/


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2015)

.4/20s&BillyTea.(-_-). said:


> Hello Potroast, could you please remove this post I put up it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/1st-time-grower.866146/


done


----------



## Ganja Boy 420 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello
Can you remove this post? It would be GREATLY appreciated!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-is-having-a-3000k-led-on-the-small-nodes-under-the-canopy-bad-during-veg.867221/#post-11494330

-GB


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2015)

Ganja Boy 420 said:


> Hello
> Can you remove this post? It would be GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-is-having-a-3000k-led-on-the-small-nodes-under-the-canopy-bad-during-veg.867221/#post-11494330
> ...


sure thing


----------



## adrian70180 (Apr 15, 2015)

Could you delete my thread?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/why-is-my-plant-purple.867754/#post-11508366

Thank you


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2015)

adrian70180 said:


> Could you delete my thread?
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/why-is-my-plant-purple.867754/#post-11508366
> 
> Thank you


sure


----------



## blazeinhard (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi could you please delete these threads of mine please 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/any-help.867771/#post-11509075

https://www.rollitup.org/t/help-nute-burn-or-spider-mites.867541/#post-11507761

https://www.rollitup.org/t/help-is-this-mites-ph-or-nute-burn-or-something-else.867530/#post-11502474

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-it-ready-to-harvest.829256/#post-10513542


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2015)

blazeinhard said:


> Hi could you please delete these threads of mine please
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/any-help.867771/#post-11509075
> 
> ...


They're outta here !


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They're outta here !


vrooom vroooom


----------



## pppp1984 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Mods

Could you please delete this one http://rollitup.org/t/will-my-buds-fatten-up.862815/#post-11377174


----------



## sunni (Apr 17, 2015)

pppp1984 said:


> Hi Mods
> 
> Could you please delete this one http://rollitup.org/t/will-my-buds-fatten-up.862815/#post-11377174


sure


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Get rid these for me? Thx!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/riu-nhl-hockey-pool.867679/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/great-american-bands.862520/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Get rid these for me? Thx!
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/riu-nhl-hockey-pool.867679/
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/great-american-bands.862520/


Gone Boss.


----------



## panhead (Apr 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> vrooom vroooom


Now it's getting silly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2015)

panhead said:


> Now it's getting silly


She's a funny gal.


----------



## panhead (Apr 17, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She's a funny gal.


Bang zoom


----------



## jujuflex101010 (Apr 22, 2015)

Could these please be deleted thx
https://www.rollitup.org/t/growing-outdoors-leaves-turning-yellow-plants-dying-help.864478/page-2#post-11432233
https://www.rollitup.org/t/3weeks-from-seed-plants-only-about-3-inches.867811/#post-11524836
https://www.rollitup.org/t/some-questions-about-grow-place.866912/#post-11510953


----------



## jujuflex101010 (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone alive?


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2015)

Ya dude give me a bit you asked yesterday at 3am I am in bed at 3am


----------



## jujuflex101010 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry different timezone


----------



## dopefiend420ak (May 3, 2015)

Could you please delete https://www.rollitup.org/t/genetic-engineering-of-marijuana.869614/ and https://www.rollitup.org/t/genetic-engineering-of-marijuana.869616/ they are duplicates, I was having problems trying to make the polls by shifting to the next line using shift-enter, and it posted my thread. It would be nice if you could delete threads or modify the polls after posting, then i would of had this problem fixed... Thanks! Hope to get those polls fixed now!


----------



## dopefiend420ak (May 3, 2015)

As I was asking, could you please delete [https://www.rollitup.org/t/genetic-engineering-of-marijuana.869614/] and also [https://www.rollitup.org/t/genetic-engineering-of-marijuana.869616/] they are duplicates because of problems I was having while posting.


Please keep the below thread which is the fixed version::
[https://www.rollitup.org/t/genetic-engineering-of-marijuana.869617/]


----------



## sir ozzis (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello mod could you please delete the first post?? https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-led-scrog-white-widow.873583/#post-11669456 
thank you


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2015)

sir ozzis said:


> Hello mod could you please delete the first post?? https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-led-scrog-white-widow.873583/#post-11669456
> thank you


The first post meaning the whole thread ?


----------



## sir ozzis (Jun 13, 2015)

if you can just delete the last photo then no, if not plz delete the thread


----------



## matdagrow420man (Jun 19, 2015)

I have few threads I need deleted pleas I don't see why we cant do it on are own but if I could get a little help tht be great a simple asking for help turned into a drama club


----------



## matdagrow420man (Jun 19, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/advice-on-how-to-pleas.874692/#post-11686367 pleas delete this asap


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 19, 2015)

matdagrow420man said:


> I have few threads I need deleted pleas I don't see why we cant do it on are own but if I could get a little help tht be great a simple asking for help turned into a drama club


Done


----------



## matdagrow420man (Jun 19, 2015)

thank you sorry for the hastle just did not wanna keep seeing drama pop up an things get worse


----------



## weedidas (Jun 21, 2015)

Are you able to delete the threads and posts by weedidas on this page, would really appreciate it: https://www.rollitup.org/search/4347398/
All the threads only have a couple or no replies.


----------



## lfilipos1993 (Jul 16, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-familiar-with-topled.783211/#post-10086445

please delete this one as well hope someone sees this!


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2015)

lfilipos1993 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-familiar-with-topled.783211/#post-10086445
> 
> please delete this one as well hope someone sees this!


done


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 1, 2015)

Please Delete this thread thank you 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/looking-for-advice-tips-help-for-my-grow-room.882071/


----------



## Smokeyy420 (Sep 9, 2015)

Please delete this thread thanks https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-outdoor-grow.883104/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2015)

HBE4R20 said:


> Please Delete this thread thank you
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/looking-for-advice-tips-help-for-my-grow-room.882071/





Smokeyy420 said:


> Please delete this thread thanks https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-outdoor-grow.883104/


Gottem Bosses !
GWN


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2015)

Shit I've been slacking


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> Shit I've been slacking


Shit, I'm still catching up.
Got about 20 more to catch up to & I just got in on the ferry.

(PS, don't go into the hunting thread "second warning"  )


----------



## Buschmasta420 (Mar 3, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-a-time-and-yield-estimate.898056/page-2#post-12347937

https://www.rollitup.org/t/garden-under-my-bed.895513/page-2#post-12339392

Need these gone


----------



## Buschmasta420 (Mar 3, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/yellow-freckling-on-fan-leaves-got-me-worried.898945/#post-12333729

https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-help-leaves-curing-fungus-gnats-etc.898238/

And these


----------



## Buschmasta420 (Mar 3, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-is-wrong-with-these-leaves.897071/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/northern-lights-auto-vision-seeds.896376/ 

These too


----------



## Buschmasta420 (Mar 3, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/got-back-from-a-trip-1st-grow-probs.895456/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/which-light-should-i-go-with.894679/

And these are the last ones I promise.
Please and thank you.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2016)

Buschmasta420 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/yellow-freckling-on-fan-leaves-got-me-worried.898945/#post-12333729
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-help-leaves-curing-fungus-gnats-etc.898238/
> 
> And these





Buschmasta420 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/got-back-from-a-trip-1st-grow-probs.895456/
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/which-light-should-i-go-with.894679/
> 
> ...





Buschmasta420 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-is-wrong-with-these-leaves.897071/
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/northern-lights-auto-vision-seeds.896376/
> 
> These too


your request has been fufilled by a mod. im only responding so we can keep track of whos been answers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2016)

Oops, my bad - I did the dirty & didn't update.

So neg rep me.


----------



## growtosleep (Mar 9, 2016)

please delete this one  Thanks 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-indoor-grow-journal-01-03-16.901330/#post-12383111


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2016)

growtosleep said:


> please delete this one  Thanks
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-indoor-grow-journal-01-03-16.901330/#post-12383111


Got it for ya.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 9, 2016)

Can you guys delete a broken heart?


----------



## Kane13 (Mar 31, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cant-figure-it-out.904581/ Can you delete this thread please?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2016)

Kane13 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cant-figure-it-out.904581/ Can you delete this thread please?


Got her done boss.


----------



## VegasWinner (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi, could you please delete this thread. thank-you ->https://www.rollitup.org/t/energy-healing.905513/


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2016)

VegasWinner said:


> Hi, could you please delete this thread. thank-you ->https://www.rollitup.org/t/energy-healing.905513/


done


----------



## VegasWinner (Apr 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> done


thank-you. Sunni peace


----------



## Beemo (Apr 11, 2016)

@sunni or @GreatwhiteNorth please delete this thread
https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-ethics-allowed-aka-the-bad-guy-strain-review.896734/page-7


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> @sunni please delete this thread
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-ethics-allowed-aka-the-bad-guy-strain-review.896734/page-7


Done.


----------



## GreenThumbRichards (Apr 23, 2016)

hello could you remove all post and threads of my profile !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not chasing down all your post's - I'll ban your account if you like.


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm not chasing down all your post's - I'll ban your account if you like.


i got yo back. 

all his 20 posts were in his own threads, just 4 thread deletions


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry, I'm a bit grumpy - having to clean and paint our apartment before we can rent it out again on the 1st.
Kinda pissed at our previous tenant as I thought of her as a good friend & now we have a deadline.

Thank you Sunni & my apologies GTR.


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit grumpy - having to clean and paint our apartment before we can rent it out again on the 1st.
> Kinda pissed at our previous tenant as I thought of her as a good friend & now we have a deadline.
> 
> Thank you Sunni & my apologies GTR.


dont worry man. its all mod discretion anyways. we dont have to delete anything anyone requests. 
pm me about the apartment thing! what the heck is going on!?


----------



## GanjelG (Apr 28, 2016)

can you please delete mine too ? thanks https://www.rollitup.org/t/stunted-bud-growth.907403/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2016)

GanjelG said:


> can you please delete mine too ? thanks https://www.rollitup.org/t/stunted-bud-growth.907403/


Done. 

And welcome to RIU.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 29, 2016)

VegasWinner said:


> Hi, could you please delete this thread. thank-you ->https://www.rollitup.org/t/energy-healing.905513/


Why did you delete it? I would of been very interested is it just bc you didn't get any replies or you got the wrong replies?


----------



## VegasWinner (Apr 29, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Why did you delete it? I would of been very interested is it just bc you didn't get any replies or you got the wrong replies?


This person started a fight and I did not want a fight. i was looking for dialog. want to talk about energy? I am a student of that now. peace


----------



## tfarel (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi need a thread deleting what I posted in plant problems


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2016)

It is generally much easier if you provide a link to the post in question - report your own post for instance & ask for it to go away.
We're here to help & that makes it much easier for us to do so.

The thread is gone now.

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Mad as a fart (Jun 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is generally much easier if you provide a link to the post in question - report your own post for instance & ask for it to go away.
> We're here to help & that makes it much easier for us to do so.
> 
> The thread is gone now.
> ...


Any way of removing all my previous posts? Just looking to remove ones I started.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry, you have started 27 threads, and we cannot delete all of those posts in those threads.


----------



## Duck197 (Feb 13, 2017)

Please delete my thread 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-think-they-look-lovely.934810/
I can't upload files.
Thanks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2017)

Duck197 said:


> Please delete my thread
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-think-they-look-lovely.934810/
> I can't upload files.
> Thanks.


Done


----------



## cycoboodah (Feb 26, 2017)

Please delete:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/weird-leaf-development-slow-growth.873623/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/pistils-gone-after-spraying-with-pesticide.867328

Thanks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2017)

Done from Montego Bay.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2017)

Sure done


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Done from Montego Bay.


That's triple pay!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> That's triple pay!


All inclusive baby - I did my best to drink Jamaica dry of dark rum.
I think i might have made a substantial dent in it too.


----------



## HeyitsMikey (Mar 7, 2017)

Please delete my threads:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/newbie-to-growing.925907/

and 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-to.930508/

Thanks,
Mikey


----------



## cannn (Jul 25, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-mainline-4-strains.944156/page-3#post-13682309

Please please delete this

Thank you in advance to whoever might help me out. You are my hero


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2017)

Gotcha my friend.


----------



## be4meliz (Aug 26, 2017)

Is it possible to delete conversations(PM)? Don't like leaving tracks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2017)

be4meliz said:


> Is it possible to delete conversations(PM)? Don't like leaving tracks


I personally cannot even see your PM's - perhaps @sunni can help?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 27, 2017)

be4meliz said:


> Is it possible to delete conversations(PM)? Don't like leaving tracks


Just click on "Leave Conversation" at the top of your PM.


----------



## MrVega2 (Sep 10, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mrvega2-new-spot-bigger-grow-space.943833/page-3#post-13757589

Could you please delete my thread for me... ty


----------



## Kieron90 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi 

Could you delete my threads please.

/t/critique-advice-required.949744/

and

/t/variac-speed-controller-on-fan-whats-the-output-now.950079/

Thanks in advance 

K


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2017)

Kieron90 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you delete my threads please.
> 
> ...


It's done boss.
Have a nice day. 
GWN


----------



## Crack.Pancake (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/help-plant-is-dying-brown-stem-rotting-and-turned-over.951249/

Hi can you move this thread to plant problems by any chance please? Thank you.
Posted in the wrong section


----------



## DMXKk17 (Oct 15, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-single-true-leaves-dying-with-images.951247/#post-13842662

Could somebody do me a massive favour and delete mine pleasseee?


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 15, 2017)

ChronicTBluuunt said:


> Or if you could tell me how, i can delete it. thanks for any help.


Start hurling insults @garygoodsen. When he shows up and starts his retorts, it'll get locked down and deleted jiffy quick.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2017)

DMXKk17 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-single-true-leaves-dying-with-images.951247/#post-13842662
> 
> Could somebody do me a massive favour and delete mine pleasseee?


It's gone boss.


----------



## DMXKk17 (Oct 15, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's gone boss.


Thanks


----------



## Kieron90 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi could you delete my threads please.

http://rollitup.org/t/first-grow-first-diary-g13-labs-ww-in-4-pot-wilma-comments-welcome.950494/
http://rollitup.org/t/r-w-roots-showing-when-to-transplant.950651/
http://rollitup.org/t/how-when-to-repot-clay-pebbles-without-damaging-roots.951171/
http://rollitup.org/t/are-there-enough-roots-here-for-wilma-system.951202/
http://rollitup.org/t/tds-meter-showing-450ppm-in-2-76ec-conductivity-fluid-wtf.951237/#post-13843459
http://rollitup.org/t/two-4-pot-v-one-8-pot-wilma-system.951381/
http://rollitup.org/t/nutrient-solution-confusion.951382/
http://rollitup.org/t/how-work-out-rhino-800cfm-fan-output-with-variac-controller-installed.951388/

Thanks !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2017)

Kieron90 said:


> Hi could you delete my threads please.
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/first-grow-first-diary-g13-labs-ww-in-4-pot-wilma-comments-welcome.950494/
> http://rollitup.org/t/r-w-roots-showing-when-to-transplant.950651/
> ...


Done.


----------



## Kieron90 (Dec 21, 2017)

Howdy.

It's that time of the month again, could you delete these threads I started please.

Thanks

K

http://rollitup.org/t/ec-nutrient-strengths-and-temperature-control-issue.951343/
http://rollitup.org/t/using-a-carbon-filter-with-under-rated-fan.951544/
http://rollitup.org/t/800m3-h-exhaust-fan-on-600m3-h-carbon-filter.952046/
http://rollitup.org/t/uk-cold-at-intake-limits.954989/
http://rollitup.org/t/uk-cold-air-intake.954990/
http://rollitup.org/t/insulated-ducting-placement.954998/#post-13949622
http://rollitup.org/t/wind-burn-ambient-temperature-deficiency-relative-humidity.955148/#post-13953532


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2017)

Kieron90 said:


> Howdy.
> 
> It's that time of the month again, could you delete these threads I started please.
> 
> ...


Is this something
You’ll be continually doing stop it
You’re wrecking other users accounts

It’s one thing to ask us here and there or once
It’s another to use this like a service it isn’t
You’re making other people suffer because you simply want your posts deleted
Stop making threads if you want them deleted in a month


----------



## Kieron90 (Dec 21, 2017)

I haven't been told at any point that this is something which is frowned upon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2017)

It is frowned upon because it creates a huge headache for the Mod that has to do it and disrupts conversations between other members in those threads.
If you don't want a thread to be up here then simply don't start one.


----------



## Kieron90 (Dec 21, 2017)

If I had read this in the sticky guidelines, then I would have been more careful about what I upload to the site, it was because I saw that threads were being deleted that I went ahead with uploading the content to the site.

Bearing in mind what you have said, can I have the threads I mentioned removed, and I will be more careful in the future about what I upload.

The intention wasn't to be a pain in the arse.


----------



## MrCharles (Dec 27, 2017)

Could you please delete:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/60k-watt-vertical.955778/
&
https://www.rollitup.org/t/vertical-or-horizontal-bulbs.955760/

Thank you.


----------



## rocho (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi, I ' d need to delete this

https://www.rollitup.org/t/eb-series-gen-2-build.954608/page-4#post-13986372

I've post it in the right place.

Regards


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2018)

rocho said:


> Hi, I ' d need to delete this
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/eb-series-gen-2-build.954608/page-4#post-13986372
> 
> ...


done


----------



## RoseGarden79 (Mar 3, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-got-pollinated.947003/

Please delete when convenient. Thank you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2018)

Done.


----------



## ecargsid (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi, please could you delete this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/looking-for-sexing-help.961682/

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Could I have this deleted at your earliest convenience?
Greatly appreciated. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-1079


----------



## 710slickxx (Mar 6, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/magnesium-sulfate.985806/

Accidentally double posted. Need one deleted lol


----------



## zomgKIDD (Mar 7, 2019)

Can you please delete this thread? It got addressed by support. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hlg-customer-service.985149/page-2#post-14768355


----------



## Desertpunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Can you please delete this thread? https://www.rollitup.org/t/munchies-time.985751/

i was try to figure out how rise member status


----------



## 710slickxx (Mar 11, 2019)

Can you delete this post, they sent the items

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dankgeek-ripoff.985712/#post-14789597


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Can you delete this post, they sent the items
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dankgeek-ripoff.985712/#post-14789597


Done boss.


----------



## noob246 (Mar 24, 2019)

Can you delete this please? https://www.rollitup.org/t/canadian-neighbour-fight.977414/


----------



## ThomasTomTom (Apr 11, 2019)

potroast said:


> I deleted it, because I didn't think it belonged in the Plant Problems forum either. You would get more help in learning to grow by simply reading the threads that are already here.
> 
> Welcome to Rollitup!


I know this thread is ancient but can you also delete my thread, its my only one, I dont think it is necessary to still have up, I got all the answers I needed


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 21, 2019)

dmetal23 said:


> Can you please delete my thread from years ago: https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-do-i-explain-to-my-mother-that-smoking-weed-isnt-that-bad.573542/


Two posts and ones that thread.
Some good advice in there, how did it al turn out?


----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 21, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Two posts and ones that thread.
> Some good advice in there, how did it al turn out?


Is that the one that had like 50 year olds replying in it? Man, that was a good one, if so.....


----------



## Joe’s nugs (Apr 21, 2019)

Can you please delete my double post as well? The newest one, I made edits to the original. I’m new to the site and struggling to figure out how to do it. Thank you.


----------



## Dingodarrel (Jun 3, 2019)

can i please get these two threads deleted or atleast just the photos. theres something in one of the shots i cant have up here

https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-grow-pound-on-a-budget.990233/#post-14920279

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ghetto-grow-box.990390/#post-14925670


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 17, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/foundation-of-the-seed-bandit-seed-company.986463/

Id like to have this thread deleted please, Ill make a new one in the future.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 17, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/foundation-of-the-seed-bandit-seed-company.986463/

Id like to have this thread deleted please, Ill make a new one in the future.


----------



## seedbuyer (Feb 22, 2020)

can any moderators delete my thread please - https://www.rollitup.org/t/highlife-seedbank-uk.1004321/#post-15276705


----------



## Desertpunk (Feb 22, 2020)

Can this one be deleted please is not usefull 






Coco Grow


tent 1x1x2m 4 LED vero 29 3000k smart pots 3 gal humidifier bio bizz coco mix bio bizz root juice bio grow bio bloom bio heaven alga mic top max general organics cal mag 15 cm fan week 1 & 2 im feeding just once a week with 1mg cal/mag ,1mg root juice ,1 mg bio heaven, 1 mg bio grow(w2) on 1.2l...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Just Be (Feb 22, 2020)

And this one, please. Thank you.





Fast Buds' CBD Crack (Auto) in a WaterFarm (first grow in 20+ years)


Since it's been so long, and so much has changed in the world of indoor cultivation, I've set out with the intention of making this a simple grow that anybody can do ..myself included ..I hope. I'll be using a Power Grower which is basically a WaterFarm (made by General Hydroponics) ..It stands...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

I wonder what would happen if someone asks that all delete requests be deleted. I adjudge this to be the low-energy solution.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 23, 2020)

Why do ppl post and then ask for deletion?

THINK FIRST, then post. Problem solved.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 23, 2020)

I aksed because I wasn't into sharing a grow journal here any more.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 23, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I aksed because I wasn't into sharing a grow journal here any more.


I knew better, my state isnt legal yet. All I show are babies, not sweatin those.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 23, 2020)

Konami delete those threads!

↑↑↓↓←→←→BA(Start)


----------



## Just Be (Feb 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I knew better, my state isnt legal yet. All I show are babies, not sweatin those.


It wasn't due to legal concerns. I was actually the first person in this state to have an application submitted for a med card. Several hours later, it dawned on me that I don't need the state to tell me that it's ok or not ok to grow or ingest a plant so I called them and told them to send me the information packet that I had given them. When they asked me why, I told them just as I told you. Sometimes I have to have been on both sides of the fence to know what's right for me and what's not.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 24, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> THINK FIRST, then post. Problem solved.


You're asking for an aweful lot there......


----------



## Customgrow626 (May 11, 2020)

potroast said:


> I deleted it, because I didn't think it belonged in the Plant Problems forum either. You would get more help in learning to grow by simply reading the threads that are already here.
> 
> Welcome to Rollitup!


Can I delete my thread ?


----------



## bloddy (Jul 10, 2020)

sunni said:


> galgemeck would you like mer to move it insted?


can u delete this thread please? 





new on growing and new to website , how many lights will i need for 50 plants?


hi guys , so im planing to start with 50 plants , im looking to buy 6 1200w lights will that be enough ?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2020)

bloddy said:


> can u delete this thread please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## Callz (Aug 8, 2020)

can you delete my thread? https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-many-more-days-till-i-flush.1026744/page-2#post-15715674 

its full of misinformation not relating to the main post


----------



## smokin away (Sep 17, 2020)

Can you delete this. It got posted twice.





Criminal Justice Reform


Neither of the RepubliCrats have said much if any about CJReform or what they are going to do. Let's face the facts here: the US has more people behind bars than any other civilized country, seven plus percent are for Cannabis and victimless crimes. Here is what Jo Jorgensen says she will do for...



rollitup.org


----------



## Alphonso OG (Sep 17, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Sorry, we won't delete the 1000 posts in those two threads. If we did, every member who posted in those threads will lose their posts and Likes and Rep given in that thread.


woulda you be able to delete this one??? There arent many post on there please.....






32 Gallon Brute Garbage Can Air Pot AKA ED 209


Ok here we go folks. A Diy 32 gal brute trash can air pot. I cut 3 inch and 1/2 holes cut all around it. Window screen mesh inserted inside to secure the hydroton and coco while air pruining. the strain is Purple Afghan Kush from Dinafem. Im using Raw solubles nutrients will be switching to...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Niksn (Jan 15, 2021)

can you please delete this one : https://www.rollitup.org/t/fuck-it.1043041/ Thank a lot !!!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 16, 2021)

Please delete






Sanan vs Samsung


Personally I like those wide-strip bar lights. was that a hint?...;-)



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DoobieDukes84 (Feb 21, 2021)

Any chance this could be deleted please? It’s not really an issue now and I don’t want people wasting their time. Thank you!






Nitrogen toxicity - help!


Hi all I been looking into someone’s grow and was wondering. Here is the run down of the grow 250hps 1x 6inch fan near passive intake vent 4 inch fox carbon filter 3 gal fabric pot Terra soil professional (high in nitrogen) Not using them yet but will be using GH grow series 1 RQS northern...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Bubllegrower (Apr 8, 2021)

Can you delete all my threads please?


----------



## Hydrahail (May 21, 2021)

Can you delete theses 






Orange Gelato


Starting my first grow journal here Strain Orange gelato Maybe death bubba and super lemon haze Lights dual hlg 320xl or 4 qb96v2 with a hlg260 Nutes Gaia green organic all-purpose and bloom Go bio bud molasses Hydrozyme breaks down old roots Ro water Medium Promix hp with extra perlite...



www.rollitup.org










Any one try Orange gelato


Just wondering if anyone has tried or is growing this strain currently growing this strain and it's amazing taste and smell of crazy orange and a nice spicy after taste



www.rollitup.org


----------



## dank'd (Jan 8, 2022)

Can you please delete these?






vape blading... you're welcome


connoisseur hits for pennies : )



www.rollitup.org










Best way to smoke cannabis? Cook it like a steak.


been doing weed hot knives (with stove and through a frozen glass bottle with a dime sized slit cut near the bottom) off and on for almost five years. for the first few years i did traditional blades, burning the weed completely to charcoal in the past few years i realized that the way to do it...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2022)

dank'd said:


> Can you please delete these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## Motamotamota (Aug 4, 2022)

rollitup said:


> There ya go.


Can you delete my threads i posted I just recently made my account and trying to figure out how things work here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2022)

Motamotamota said:


> Can you delete my threads i posted I just recently made my account and trying to figure out how things work here


Report the thread(s) you'd like deleted.


----------

